# Fort Defiance Bass Anglers 30 years....



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Fort Defiance Bass Anglers will be celebrating 30 years of fun competetive tournament fishing. This club is designed with the weekend angler in mind, we fish 8 club tournaments a year, starting in April thru October. If your looking to make alot of money fishing, this isnt the club for ya, if your looking to catch fish, and have alot of fun, than drop me a note and I can pass on some info about our club, 30 years and strong....


----------

